# Thanks for having me



## discopoo13 (13 d ago)

Been lurking a while but just like to say thanks to a lot of members whose posts have helped me out of the cart with the wonderful information they have posted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

